# 16-0 ???



## Randy_ (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's going to win??


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, it's a FLORIDA poll.

I voted, the computer did NOT count it!!!!

Good judgment on the part of the computer?????

WHO CARES?????

If they go 16-0 and lose in the playoffs, their season will be a failure.
At this point, can they win the SuperBowl??  IF they do, and go undefeated, THEN the record will be remembered.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry Ed, I voted twice. []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this baseball??


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Don't worry Ed, I voted twice. []



That makes sense, you're FROM Florida, aren't you???[:0][:0]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> Exactly!
> 
> <b>If they go 16-0 and lose in the playoffs, their season will be a failure.
> At this point, can they win the SuperBowl??  IF they do, and go undefeated, THEN the record will be remembered.</b>


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 29, 2007)

I voted, but don't think it counted, cause I forgot to knock off the hanging chads. [hate when that happens!]


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 29, 2007)

Win what?


----------



## stevers (Dec 29, 2007)

Well there ya go!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 29, 2007)

Pats,by a field goal[][]

-Peter-[]


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 30, 2007)

You mean the basketball season is over???

Rob


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 30, 2007)

Is that the game where they play with the wrong shaped ball and wear funny hats in case their hairdo gets mussed[][][]


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, what happend to the Seahawks. []


----------

